

10 Web 2.0 Ideas That Failed - thedob
http://www.fastcompany.com/articles/2008/07/10-web-ideas-that-failed.html

======
aswanson
I hope drawing out a 1 page article over eventually 4 fails.

~~~
dshah
For some reason, this is becoming an increasingly common pattern amongst the
websites of "mainstream media".

It's like they all got the same memo one Monday morning: Hey, if we break up
our articles into 5 pages, we get 5X as many page views!

~~~
ScottWhigham
Even if you don't like the page views metric, people are looking at "Time on
site". Have to make a reader load a new page every 150 words will definitely
increase that!

I was reading a Perry Marshall book the other day and he talks about how there
are five groups of people visiting your website:

* People who will never buy ("Noes")

* The No-Maybes

* The "Maybes"

* The Yes-Maybes

* The people who will buy no matter how many barriers you put in front of them ("Yesses")

The people reading all four pages of this article are the Yesses w/o a doubt.
No casual reader wants to click, click, click, click, click, click...

------
benjamincanfly
When the title explicitly declares the content of the piece, the content
should adhere to whatever format is implied. I'm looking for 10 actual ideas
that I can scan through, not 10 witty headers like "Get Off the Couch."

------
TweedHeads
Live expo was a total failure. Good riddance.

